# CPT code for hemorroidectomy/debridement of fissure/sphincterotomy



## Libest (Oct 30, 2014)

"Rigid sigmoidoscopy was performed to 10 cm. We could not go further due to poor prep. Buttocks were taped apart and the rectum was prepped and draped in the usual fashion. The patient's perianal area was anesthetized. Patient had a posterior anal fissure which was debrided. The patient had 2 large internal/external hemorroid complex whic were excised off the internal/external sphincter muscle. A left internal sphincterotomy was performed and the wounds were closed with running 3-0 vicryl suture...."
Is the sphincterotomy and the fissure debridement including in the CPT code for the hemorroidectomy?
Help please!


----------

